
Show HN: Japan Rent Calculator - franciscop
https://japan-rent-calculator.com/
======
franciscop
I created this because renting an apartment in Japan is very complex. There
are fees for everything that the renter has to shoulder, so with this tool
it's easier to find out how much you are really paying per month. It still
doesn't include some of the smaller fees like fire insurance, lock change
money, etc.

Inspired by patio11 talk on creating a calculator in MicroConf (don't remember
which video exactly).

------
drivingmenuts
The term “key money” sounds like a bribe.

